# Big Bite and sausage making #8 or #12?



## archeryrob (Nov 13, 2019)

Is the #8 enough for grinding par frozen meat or should I have the #12?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2019)

I have a tendency to over kill when doing things so I would most likely get the bigger one. That would for sure give one able to do the job.

Warren


----------



## Mofatguy (Nov 13, 2019)

I have an 8 and like it. but you know what they say....bigger is better!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 13, 2019)

I would get the 12 if it's in your budget .


----------



## old sarge (Nov 13, 2019)

I hard chill (semi frozen?) and have no problem with the #8.  If I'd had the money at the time, I would have gone the #12 route.  Bigger has to be better, right?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2019)

#12 gives you room to grow. As I was told by our Illustrious Bearcarver, when I first joined, " Decide what you Need, then Buy the next size up! "...JJ


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 13, 2019)

I have a #5 and it does fine with partially frozen meat.  I do 20-25 lbs at a time.  So I think the #8 would work. BUT I would like to have a #12.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 14, 2019)

I asked on the other thread and Dirty Sailor might have me sold on the STX Turboforce II. It seems to have more power than the #12 and has a foot pedal and cheaper. The main problems seems to be from people using the dishwasher on the parts for bad reviews.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 14, 2019)

Seems to have all that you would need.  Looked at the specs for the model you listed.  With all the goodies, boxed for shipping it weighs 13 lbs so it should be fairly easy to move around and store.


----------



## BC Buck (Nov 24, 2019)

I have the #8 and motor will stall if I run half frozen meat in it.


----------



## verapx (Nov 24, 2019)

If you have a dedicated space for your grinder the #12 would be fine. I have to get mine in and out of the cabinet so I opted for the #8. The #12 is heavy and big to take in and out of a cabinet.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 25, 2019)

I bought the 12, but know I might have to wait until after christmas to use it. I'd would rather have too powerful than not enough.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 26, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> Is the #8 enough for grinding par frozen meat or should I have the #12?


IMO, No-  the #8 does not have enough power to grind partially frozen fat and meat. I recommend the #12.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 26, 2019)

I have the #12 Big Bite and love it.  Yes it is a heavy beast, but no issues with it so far.  I upgraded from the #12 Kitchener so I had extra plates and other accessories in #12 size.  I got lucky and ended up snagging one for about $329 on Amazon, sold by Amazon.  It was the lowest price I had ever seen and with Prime shipping was free too.

*Hey, I just checked my history at Amazon and they have the LEM #12 Big Bite for $349 right now*. I have not priced them lately but that used to be a good price. The #8 is $299.

LEM Big Bite #12 grinder @ Amazon

Also if you want to get the foot pedal switch, get the SSC Controls one sold on Amazon for $22.75.  It is the exact same unit that LEM sells for much more, just no LEM sticker.

SSC Controls foot switch @ Amazon


----------

